# Save This Pit....



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

This is a side project put together by a couple friends of mine. Keep in mind that this is a work in progress. If there is any way you can help either by supplies and/or funds please do so. Details can be found here,
http://savethispit.synthasite.com/


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we are only asking to do what you can. as a community we can pull this off. and pass the link around. you can bet your a$$ that Im going to help w/ whatever I can. this member is getting hersewlf into the most diificult kind of rescue and she will need our support


----------

